# Help Choosing Recessed Lighting Brand



## swp4lfe

So I have been shopping around for some 6" high hats and i was already to leave with some 6" Halo housing 6pack when the Home depot electrical guy says you should buy these "commercial electric" recessed lights. "They are the same as the Halo but cheaper" So i bought them and looked online for some reviews and everything I read about them are bad. So i was wondering if anyone knows anything about "Commercial Electric" recessed lights. They are the Home Depot brand and were 34$ for 6 6" housing kits air tight insulation contact. 

Should I go back with the Halo or stick with the Commercial Electric?


----------



## angus242

swp4lfe said:


> So I have been shopping around for some 6" high hats and i was already to leave with some 6" Halo housing 6pack when the Home depot electrical guy says you should buy these "commercial electric" recessed lights. "They are the same as the Halo but cheaper" So i bought them and looked online for some reviews and everything I read about them are bad. So i was wondering if anyone knows anything about "Commercial Electric" recessed lights. They are the Home Depot brand and were 34$ for 6 6" housing kits air tight insulation contact.
> 
> Should I go back with the Halo or stick with the Commercial Electric?


After years of dealing with "cheap" recessed housings, we now only use Juno. Not the cheapest (cost) but we know what kind of quality we're getting every time. I say go with the can that is better built. 

If you worry about price now, you may have an issue with labor later. :whistling

One of the scariest phrases in the English language..."Home Depot brand" :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1

100% agree with Angus. Juno is by FAR the easiest to work with but costs more.
If you are choosing between commercial electric and Halo, the Halo is worth the extra money.


----------



## DuMass

On the rare occasion when a HO or builder supplies their own RC cans on one of my jobs, that Commercial Electric trash is usually what they deliver up. The rough in housings and hanger brackets seem flimsy and IMO, the actual Commercial Electric open trim rings are extra ugly with those double rings that they have on them.
Their 3” non-IC RC lights are even crappier.

I think the Halo IC/AT frames are okay, but all of their trims are grossly overpriced and I don’t care for the fact that they stipulate that their warranty is void unless you use genuine Halo trims. Especially when there are several decent universal trim rings available for a lot less.


----------



## rselectric1

Worse yet seem to be the brand Menards pushes-Thomas? (I think)

I always hate it when the HO provides their own cans and I see that menards bag!


----------



## angus242

If you want REALLY bad cans, look at these purchased from Lowes:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f5/recessed-lighting-close-framing-64461/index3/#post762564


----------



## rselectric1

Haven't had the pleasure of wrestling with those yet!


----------



## Magnettica

Commercial Electric lighting is garbage. Halo's are nice but if they're bought at the HD they might be a crappier line of merchandise. Not sure but I would assume that. You might want to consider purchasing from an electrical supply house. Juno is also a brand I like using and since I'm a pro that's good advice.


----------



## angus242

angus242 said:


> If you want REALLY bad cans..


Wow, I just realized how _open _I left that remark :blink:


----------



## rselectric1

angus242 said:


> Wow, I just realized how _open _I left that remark :blink:


I didn't notice it until you brought it up.

Molly=good cans?


----------



## angus242

rselectric1 said:


> Molly=good cans?


----------



## orson

Progress Lighting is another decent option for recessed cans.

I wouldn't cheap out on something that is behind drywall and near combustible materials.


----------



## Noodle

rselectric1 said:


> Worse yet seem to be the brand Menards pushes-Thomas? (I think)
> 
> I always hate it when the HO provides their own cans and I see that menards bag!


Our boss is building a 100' x 230' horse barn with 46 stalls total and we get to install a can light in every stall and a can light every 10' in the alley way. Yep they are the wonderfull Menards Thomas brand junk.:furious:


----------



## Magnettica

orson said:


> Progress Lighting is another decent option for recessed cans.
> 
> I wouldn't cheap out on something that is behind drywall and near combustible materials.


I'm going to have to remember that quote for the next time a customer offers to supply materials for a job.


----------



## angus242

Noodle said:


> Yep they are the wonderfull Menards Thomas brand junk.:furious:


:thumbdown Wow, good luck with that!


----------



## 480sparky

rselectric1 said:


> Worse yet seem to be the brand Menards pushes-Thomas? (I think)
> 
> I always hate it when the HO provides their own cans and I see that menards bag!


 
Maynards here sells Progress. No complaints.


----------



## Noodle

angus242 said:


> :thumbdown Wow, good luck with that!


yeah he is spending about $4000 in plc and programming for his horse exerciser but putting in cheap can lights


----------



## rselectric1

480sparky said:


> Maynards here sells Progress. No complaints.


Next time I am at a Maynerds I will look for them and give them a try.


----------



## Zinsco

Halo cans have nice U shaped plastic bushings in the J box, you make up the romex connections outside the box and simply slide them into the bushings, fold the wires inside the box and put the cover plate on. Commercial Electric cans have little tabs you pry out and then you push the romex into the box past this cheesy metal retainer... It's just not as easy as Halo. If the "Joist Bays" are narrower than norm, the support legs on Halo cans are much easier to shorten.

I always install Halo, but I finish them off with cheap $1.50 Chinese trims.
.
.
.


----------



## 480sparky

Zinsco said:


> Halo cans have nice U shaped plastic bushings in the J box, you make up the romex connections outside the box and simply slide them into the bushings, fold the wires inside the box and put the cover plate on. ...........


The only thing I don't like about them is when I have to use 12 to feed them, it's hard to get 12/2 to fit and stay while you close the door.


----------



## swp4lfe

Wow so commercial electric is crap. So im going to bring them back. I went to a Electric supply and they are pushing " Lightolier " from Philips So im going to decide btw Halo or Lightolier. 

Thanks alot for the comments!!


----------



## kawaikfx400

*lightlier*

Lightolier is the best new work and old work recessed lights out there


----------



## Ohmy

We use Halo for new construction because they go up the fastest (the nails are nice) and commercial electric for remodel applications because they install the cleanest (large outside trim). We only use all metal airtight trims because they are the best. Also, use a 130V lamp if you go incandescent. IMO, juno is overrated and difficult to work with.


----------



## JohnnyGunn

Zinsco said:


> Halo cans have nice U shaped plastic bushings in the J box, you make up the romex connections outside the box and simply slide them into the bushings, fold the wires inside the box and put the cover plate on. Commercial Electric cans have little tabs you pry out and then you push the romex into the box past this cheesy metal retainer... It's just not as easy as Halo. If the "Joist Bays" are narrower than norm, the support legs on Halo cans are much easier to shorten.
> 
> I always install Halo, but I finish them off with cheap $1.50 Chinese trims.
> .
> .
> .


Hey...just curious...where do you pick up the universal (ie. cheaper) trims/baffles for Halo cans?

Thanks.


----------



## Tiger

swp4lfe said:


> So I have been shopping around for some 6" high hats and i was already to leave with some 6" Halo housing 6pack when the Home depot electrical guy says you should buy these "commercial electric" recessed lights. "They are the same as the Halo but cheaper" So i bought them and looked online for some reviews and everything I read about them are bad. So i was wondering if anyone knows anything about "Commercial Electric" recessed lights. They are the Home Depot brand and were 34$ for 6 6" housing kits air tight insulation contact.
> 
> Should I go back with the Halo or stick with the Commercial Electric?


IMO it's very sad that you'd take the advice of a Home Depot restocking employee.


----------



## Zinsco

JohnnyGunn said:


> Hey...just curious...where do you pick up the universal (ie. cheaper) trims/baffles for Halo cans?
> 
> Thanks.


Here's one of several places I use:

http://www.affordablequalitylighting.com/docs/indoor/recessed/6in120vstandardtrims/c310/index.html

You can get cheaper from RT Electric and Sunstar. Also eBay.


----------



## EES

Tiger said:


> IMO it's very sad that you'd take the advice of a Home Depot restocking employee.


I was in a HD once and was walking through the electrical isle when I heard this lady trying to sell 16/2 lamp cord to this guy to run underground for his pole light. That made me realize to never ask questions at HD.

I let the guy know that was the wrong wire and to only use it if he wanted to burn his house down. She (HD employee) got all defensive and said that she sells kitchen cabinets not wiring.


----------



## Ohmy

I vote Halo


----------



## Ohmy

EES said:


> I was in a HD once and was walking through the electrical isle when I heard this lady trying to sell 16/2 lamp cord to this guy to run underground for his pole light. That made me realize to never ask questions at HD.
> 
> I let the guy know that was the wrong wire and to only use it if he wanted to burn his house down. She (HD employee) got all defensive and said that she sells kitchen cabinets not wiring.


 
I tell people the only thing to ask a HD employee is "where's the bathroom."


----------



## StreamlineGT

I normally try to upsell Lightolier.


----------



## EES

Ohmy said:


> I tell people the only thing to ask a HD employee is "where's the bathroom."


:laughing: One time I was in there and a guy was looking for an offset. The HD guy was trying to tell him to take a 1/2" EMT 90* sweep and cut it in the middle of a cut, then put a coupling in and turn it to create an offset! I told the guy not to do it and showed him an offset and had a conversation with the HD guy. He claimed he had success with that method many times. BS you did. You can't fit the curved part of a 90 into a coupling you liar.


----------

